

With millions of years of history, are we actually progressing as a species? - sebkomianos
https://www.quora.com/Politics/With-millions-of-years-of-history-are-we-actually-progressing-as-a-species?

======
adrianlmm
Let's recap.

In these days, mothers kill their children before they are born, we call our
self evolutionized beans, but sex still is what drive us, we still live in war
and we have become more racists, and indifferent to the pain of the weak.

No, we are not better than before.

